# EVGA GeForce GTX 1660 Super SC Ultra



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2019)

EVGA's GeForce GTX 1660 Super SC Ultra is priced at NVIDIA MSRP of $230 yet comes with an overclock out of the box. The cooler is also decent, offering temperatures comparable to much more expensive custom designs. Idle-fan-stop and a metal backplate are included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks like a really nice budget card. Loving that it's both better performing and uses less power than the reference model, while costing the same.


----------



## xrror (Nov 13, 2019)

On the spec charts, don't the 1660 and 1660 Super only have 1408 CUDA Cores?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 13, 2019)

Not only is the GDDR6 Memory upgrade elevates the 1660 to the 1660 Ti performance, but it also uses a faster 14 Gbps memory in contrast to the 1660 Ti 12 Gbps.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2019)

xrror said:


> On the spec charts, don't the 1660 and 1660 Super only have 1408 CUDA Cores?


Of course, fixed


----------



## Turmania (Nov 13, 2019)

Price is great, looks for me is great.size and power consumption is great.backplate looks awesome.I always like fan stop at low usage great for noise and life span of fans itself.but but 40 decibels at load just takes away all the shine out of it. If they can fix that issue they are onto product of the year.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 13, 2019)

LOL, that GDDR6 cooling solution is a joke. EVGA should be ashamed of themselves for that lazy design.


----------



## jabbadap (Nov 13, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> LOL, that GDDR6 cooling solution is a joke. EVGA should be ashamed of themselves for that lazy design.



Yeah that is wtf moment of the day. @W1zzard is there anyway to measure those memory temperatures. I'm a bit worried for those on this card after reading all the Asus TUF 5700xt  over 100°C 14Gbps gddr6 mem temps.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> is there anyway to measure those memory temperatures.


Not really. AMD reports junction temperatures, which are like 20-30°C higher than memory package temperature, which you could measure by sticking a thermal probe next to it


----------



## tomkaten (Nov 13, 2019)

Was there really a need for this 1660 Super ? Exactly the same performance as 1660 TI, a bit worse perf/watt ratio... Who is this for, people who like variance ?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2019)

tomkaten said:


> Was there really a need for this 1660 Super ? Exactly the same performance as 1660 TI, a bit worse perf/watt ratio... Who is this for, people who like variance ?


Better to make a graphics card from those GPUs which have a minor defects, than trashing them, for example.


----------



## illli (Nov 14, 2019)

I feel like people that bought a 1660ti was basically paying an early adopter tax b/c there is no way it is worth $50+ more than a 1660 super. 
On the other hand I have to believe they eol'd the 1660ti b/c who in their right mind would pay $50+ for it now?


----------



## cellar door (Nov 14, 2019)

That heatsink is such a weird, cheap design - the heatpipes are way too short, leaving the last part it just stacked without any proper heat transfer. Then the double thermal pads? No ability to increase the power limit but same msrp as nvidia listing.

Knowing EVGA they will make 10 different models of this, adding $5 for every little feature - power limit, additional heatpipes etc etc.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Nov 14, 2019)

what I don't like was the thick af thermal pad EVGA employ for this particular card. It's cringey. I mean, Why the heck do you need double-stack 4+mm of thermal pad just to make contact with the heatsink? And it's not even aligned properly.


----------



## german199 (Nov 14, 2019)

I remember when ULTRA was ULTRA, like 8800 ULTRA, that was ULTRA.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 14, 2019)

it is super model for sure, but is superclock and now is ultra, what next  , evga really need better marketing consulate, upss no offense tho


----------



## Parn (Nov 15, 2019)

Is there any point for GTX1660 Ti to even exist now? Or maybe NV will up the memory speed of the Ti and sell it as v2 at the same price.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 16, 2019)

Parn said:


> Is there any point for GTX1660 Ti to even exist now? Or maybe NV will up the memory speed of the Ti and sell it as v2 at the same price.


No.

At this level the benchmarks show that GDDR5 is a bottleneck for the 1660 series. Nvidia will likely clear inventory which is why the 1660Ti and 1660 vanilla haven't been cancelled yet, but I doubt they are focusing on GDDR5 products at this point in the game - especially since GDDR6 is mainstream and will only come down in price as GDDR5 supply dries up and increases in price.


----------



## craxton (Dec 30, 2019)

ive got the evga 1660 super sc ultra and trying to use msi afterburner it read NO voltage readouts and the voltage slider is locked. now precision x1 isnt but lets face it msi has way better EVERYTHING including rtss thats my main go to for this as px1 osd doesn work in a lot of games. anyhow how can i get voltage to read besides checking the boxes in settings?


----------



## firejohn (Jan 18, 2020)

Which 1660 Ti was used for comparison?


----------

